# Suggest a Auto Focus Flash for Nikon D7000



## billyboybad (Dec 7, 2011)

friends, 

i have been using Yongnuo YN560 (Manual Flash) with my Nikon D7000 & Nikon D40X since a year or more, i need a Auto Focus Flash which should work for Both, my budget is around $150

thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2011)

An auto focus flash?  Or TTL flash?


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2011)

For around $150? 

Vivitar DF383 Digital TTL Shoe Mount Power Zoom /Swivel /Bounce Auto-Focus Flash for Nikon TTL


----------



## billyboybad (Dec 7, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> An auto focus flash?  Or TTL flash?



likewise


----------



## GrantH (Dec 7, 2011)

Why not get the 565, since you already have the 560? Same brand that your familiar with and everything. The 467 is as well, though non zooming.


----------



## billyboybad (Dec 8, 2011)

GrantH said:


> Why not get the 565, since you already have the 560? Same brand that your familiar with and everything. The 467 is as well, though non zooming.


 
Does YN565EX works with Nikon in TTL mode, thought it was only for Canon ??? 

sent from my Samsung Galaxy S II using Tapatalk .......


----------



## greybeard (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Vivitar-Digit...3DOU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325390060&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-EF-610-...4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325390096&sr=1-4
http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-YN-56...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325390262&sr=1-32
http://www.amazon.com/Metz-MZ-44314...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325390297&sr=1-2
Out of all these I think the Yongnuo gets the best reviews.  I've also seen a lot of sb600 for under $200 lately.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 31, 2011)

Buy an SB600-- a great little flash, pretty good power, and not too expensive.  I have two, and using those with two umbrella's and a SU800 works GREAT.


----------

